
New 250m Tower Opens to Test Maglev Elevators Traveling at Up to 40MPH - JDDunn9
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4058956/A-terrifying-prospect-levels-New-250m-tower-opens-test-lifts-travelling-40MPH.html
======
JDDunn9
This is a prototype to test the Multi, a maglev elevator concept announced a
little over a year ago.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUa8M0H9J5o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUa8M0H9J5o)

